# Designer Clothes



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, i notice in the malls etc, clothes arent any cheaper..

Is there anywhere in Dubai you can get cheap designer clothes from, I heard there is somewhere, but cant remember what it was called etc...


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Hi, i notice in the malls etc, clothes arent any cheaper..
> 
> Is there anywhere in Dubai you can get cheap designer clothes from, I heard there is somewhere, but cant remember what it was called etc...


You can get some lovely gear down at Karama. I walked out with a beautiful Breitling (Bentley limited edition), three Lacoste tops, a paire of Diesel jeans and a pair of Police sunglasses for about £100. All above board honest guv !!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

But isn't what you buy in Karama just cheap knockoffs made in China or India?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

*facepalm*


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The so-called designer items that are available in Karama are indeed copies made by people (including children) working in poor conditions for dreadful wages. In my opinion anyone who buys these fakes is encouraging these poor practices and I strongly disapprove.

If you want to try and find cheaper (genuine) goods go to the Outlet Mall.

http://www.dubaioutletmall.com/

-


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Outlet mall is where it is at. 
Might not be the latest trends/ seasons stuff, but designer nonetheless.


----------

